# HP m9500y rebuild



## ricrac (Jan 4, 2009)

I was given a HP m9500y yesterday, and after having heard the story why this computer didn't work, immediately diagnosed the problem. All I need to make this thing go is a processor fan and some paste.

However, upon opening this box, (what a mess) I see that what I intended to do with it doesn't seem possible unless I can remodel the inside.

I have four extra hard drives that I use for back ups which actually have no home. Putting them in this box and networking it would be a good thing for me, but there doesn't seem to be any way to mount more than one HDD.

Is there a way to install these extra drives in this box?

Alternatively, I could buy a new box and transfer the mobo, etc., but I'm not sure this mobo is worth the effort. Any opinions?


----------



## Andylol (Jan 6, 2011)

You can buy a 5.5' to 3.5 caddy that will let you fit a 3.5 inch drive (HDD) in a 5.5 inch drive bay(CD Drive). 

If you'd like to put it in a new case you can find very cheap ATX and mATX cases on newegg etc, However if the MOBO is BTX(like alot of HPs are) it will be very hard/inspensive to find a new case.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Motherboard is BTX. Putting it in a new case is not an option.


----------



## ricrac (Jan 4, 2009)

Strip it down and send her to the recycle. Never had any luck with HP anyway.


----------

